

The Clueless Young Entrepreneur - abi
http://blog.abi.sh/2010/the-clueless-young-entrepreneur/

======
tbgvi
I'll agree on the first timer bias, VC's are probably less likely to invest in
new entrepreneurs because the don't have a well known team and VC contacts.
That's their prerogative though, it probably comes down to their appetite for
risk.

Don't agree with the young part though, I've seen VC's say they prefer to fund
younger founders.

------
pedalpete
I think if you look into the history of the people on that list, they are
actually not first timers, even though they are very young. For instance, Bill
Gates and Mark Zuckerberg had built small businesses (programming consulting I
believe) before they created Microsoft & Facebook. I'm not sure of the others.
Anybody know?

